# Starting My Annual Master Cleanse Regimen



## Nox (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I will be starting my annual Master Cleanse again this year. I thought that perhaps I should document my journey with it. I will aim to do two weeks, but I will toy with the idea of going for a full month. (Note: I am not looking to lose weight on this Cleanse, even though it is a side effect that will occur for certain. My goal is detoxification only.)

I will post my deal every single day, at the end of my day. _Journal entries will be italicized and in dark blue._

A Master Cleanse is not a "diet". It is a body cleansing method based upon the theory that toxins and impurities have built up in your system, and you can clean them by cleaning out the colon. The theory also predicates that once you clean out your system, you will be able to absorb and process your foods much better. I, for one, certainly feel that is the case, based upon my experience.

__________________________________________________ _____________________

I would not recommend this method of body cleansing for most people that have eating disorder issues, suffer with other chronic disorders, or otherwise could not carry through with the whole process. It is too stressful on the body to start and stop this suddenly, so carefully research this method among other options. Do not use this to try to lose a lot of weight...it will come right back. Always get a full workup from your doctor once a year to get your health status. This is essential before starting ANY regimen.

__________________________________________________ _____________________

_Day Before..._

You know, I thought I would go totally crazy and eat all the junk food I could find, (and where I work, the bosses always love to stock the fridge with goodies for all of us...they are very nice to us.) But I didn't do that. I had my normal breakfast of whole wheat cous cous, and left-over Chinese food for lunch. I will probably eat left-over Chinese food for dinner as well.

Two things I am not looking forward to:

1) The impending "Drag Days". Days 2,3 and 4 are probably the worst of the lot. This is when the habit of "boredom eating" becomes very apparent.

2) The week of my period. I will definitely be recording details with this one here... it should be interesting.

Tuesday, March 6 2007


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 7, 2007)

So how do you go about doing this.. and why will it be so interesting when you get your period maybe i should look it up.. but i think i would get more info from someone who is going through it.. Hmm Good luck


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 7, 2007)

Great! I hope you're able to get to at least the 2 weeks - days 3 and 4 are indeed the worst of it =). Do you maintain a normal exercise regime while you're on it, or do you kind of veg out more to conserve energy? I wish I could see a cleanse through to the end, but since I'm living at home my mom constantly badgers me about and says I'm "turning anorexic", so it's not worth it right now. I'm also restarting my intense exercising so it's probably not a good time for me anyway. Good luck!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 7, 2007)

I would love to hear more about this!


----------



## Nox (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Missy! I think it will be interesting to record how it goes during menstruation because that is typically the time a lot of ladies indulge in the "let loose" philosophy when it comes to comfort foods. I will be recording myself going through those urges in great detail, LOL!

Hey Fever, no I will not be maintaining a normal exercise regimen as my metabolism will be on "Energy Save" mode. It would be a bit counter-productive actually. I am already in good shape, so I think I should be okay doing simple Pilates and nothing cardivascular or weight lifting.

Well Sherry, I will be documenting as much as possible over the next couple weeks, (and possibly i may be able to extend it out for a month...we'll see.)

For more info about the Master Cleanse, visit these sites:

The Raw Food Site

Journal from another fellow Master Cleanser

Master Cleanse from a Therapeutic Standpoint

You can also Google "Master Cleanse" for more sources.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2007)

well i will be reading, I do a cleanse from time to time but i usually last 3 days and thats pretty good for me.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh wow, I applaud you, girl! I did something like this about 2 years ago and I felt great. Last I remember, We drank something 2 times a day and within a week, our system started flushing out the impurities. I will talk to my mum about doing it together again. Cant wait to see the results or read about your journey.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2007)

i never tried this, so i'll come here regularly.

i got in january this little bottle of Fushi total detox. i drank it as said, and i must say after a few days i felt "cleansed".

have you heard of this product? here's the link.

and the pic :


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 7, 2007)

I will definitely be checking on this thread about the whole process, I've never done it so i'll be learning lots from you!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 7, 2007)

I will check out this thread also. I might do this one!


----------



## Nox (Mar 8, 2007)

_Day One_

I am a bit surprised that I am starting to feel the "Detox Side Effects" this early in the game. I was going fine, and then 1:00pm hit. And then on dragged 2pm and then 3pm... I was able to sort of get over that miniature slump but slurping more of my organic lemon/Grade B Maple Syrup/Cayenne pepper. Chugging this down is one serious ordeal. I've always been more of a sipper, so that's what I've attempted to do.

My tongue has already turned fuzzy and white. I stuck it out at a co-worker and nearly scared the crap out of her, hehehe. I'm feeling a bit sluggish with a slight headache behind the eyes (you that dull minor kind). Am I seeing swirling computer screen this early in the game?!? Aye aye aye... tomorrow should be exciting &lt;sarcasm.&gt;

I was forced to sit down at a meeting watching and smelling the food everyone was eating. I won't lie to you, it did look good, but the temptation wasn't strong...yet. It's only day one, LOL. Let's see how I do in about two or three days. I think a real challenge will be cooking a delicious meal for my husband, and not being able to partake in it. No tasting is allowed...but I have to smell every morsel of it. &lt;Grrrrrowl&gt;.

Tonight I will drink my Smooth Movements (hehe) Laxative Senna Tea. After the tea makes my bowels...move, I will be able to determine if I can do the Salt Water Rinse tomorrow night.

So far, still sane.

Wednesday, March 7 2007 5:26pm


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope its just the first day withdraw and you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

the tongue thing got me going cool and ew lol you should post a pic of it lol! hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Aprill (Mar 8, 2007)

The white tongue worries me


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 8, 2007)

Interesting.. lets wait and see how you'll do.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 8, 2007)

Ugh, the salt water flushes in the morning are the WORST. At least they obliterated my appetite for a long while. Good luck on day 2!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 8, 2007)

I did this a few years ago but it was much easier because I was away in isolation at a resort. I admire your resolve and discipline!!!


----------



## Nox (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the support and well-wishes. I really appreciate! :g:

_Day Two (Warning: Graphic Descriptions)_

Waaahhhh! I tell you, this SWR (Salt Water Rinse) is NO joke. That is the absolute worst thing about my whole experience this morning! I slammed it down the gullet, and it was quite a feeling when it came out. BUTT PEE! This is an even worse feeling than passing diarrhea... a high powered brine hose is more like it! I couldn't even stop it once I started to go, and guess when it felt so strange, why would I want to keep that inside me? I just wanted it out NOW.:screams:

I confess though, what I did last night may have contributed to my general malaise this morning....

I cheated. Hubby was so concerned with my seeing "swirling walls", that he gave me a sandwich. Now none of the blame can be put on his shoulders since I took it from him and I put it in my mouth. But it seems the "Master Cleanse" Gods do not want me to give up...

I vomited that sandwich right up and out of my system, and I hadn't even finished eating it.

I don't want to beat myself up over it. It is a waste of time. I'll just consider it a blip in the road and continue on my journey, vowing to never repeat this again. Lesson learned: If I cheat, I will atone for the transgression quite quickly.

Can you believe it today, my tongue is even whiter than yesterday! I was advised that this was completely normal and to be expected. I was also advised not to brush my teeth...yeah right! I will not NOT brush my teeth. That is just gross. The lemon juice potion leaves a fuzzy mitt on your teeth... I HAVE to BRUSH. IT. OFF. :brsh:

Also, I am catching a lot of flak from co-workers who are not familiar with this kind of cleansing. I hear a lot of them referring to it as a "fast" or a "crash diet". No, this is not what this is about. My body is getting some nutrients, it's just a form of physical "Spring Cleaning", as I like to call it.

Segueing into how I am feeling...

I haven't experienced the spiritual uplifting yet that people say they get while on this. I haven't gone postal on anybody yet, or snapped out. However, I am missing the sensation of chewing. It's not the taste of things, or even the swallowing, just making my teeth chomp into something with a wonderful texture! Ahhh, to just be able to bite into...&lt;okay, I will stop myself now because this is how the cheating starts.&gt; I am a little drowsy however, and I suspect it will only be exascerbated tomorrow.

Oh Gods above, help me...

Thursday, March 8 2007 4:00pm


----------



## Aprill (Mar 8, 2007)

oh wow


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, this is interesting. This cleansing system I am finding fascinating. Looking forward to your next entry....


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow well a sandwich was too much, i think if you really need something try some soup. It must be really hard to do this while having to work. I read your body temperature goes down, have you experienced this?


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2007)

I would not be surprised in the least bit if it were true. The metabolism would slow down a little, I would imagine. And I suppose a lower core temperature would result.

I really haven't monitored my temperature, but perhaps it will manifest itself in a noticeable way sometime soon.


----------



## Momo (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't wait until the next entry. I want to try this.


----------



## Nox (Mar 10, 2007)

My apologies to those who were reading the entries not knowing what all this was about.

I am currently on what is known as the "Master Cleanse". The Master Cleanse is typically a 10 day process. Some people like to do it for only a week, some people two weeks, and there are some who have done it as a part of the Christian Lenten season (40 days). My objective is two weeks, but would like to try for a month if my physical state permits me to do so.

A Master Cleanse is very simple. It consists of a Lemon/Cayenne Pepper/Maple Syrup concoction that is drunken periodically over the course of a day. Every morning before starting your first batch of "lemonade", you would perform the Salt Water Rinse. This is a relatively cheap and easy way to quickly flush your colon from the inside out. It usually goes through your body in about two hours or less. At night, you would drink the Senna Laxative Tea after your last round of "lemonade". This is all done to keep you digestive tract in a semi-active state, and not let it go dormant. Also, this is key to loosening any fermented/stale/old particles in there and flushing them out so that they no longer poison your system.

A lot of times in the beginning stages, the loosening of old toxins can make a person feel "out of sorts", because now it has been mobilized in your system. But that does not last for long as it is flush out within 24 hours.

Many people who have done this detoxification have reported that their skin is clearer, their eyes are brighter/clearer, their new hair growth is stronger, they don't feel the need to eat as much to get the same satisfaction. Women have been coming forward also to say that their menstrual cycles have less discomfort, they are ovulating on time, their breast tissue is smoother, cellulite is GREATLY!!! diminished.

Of course there will always be cons to this as well. Especially for ladies who suffer frequent yeast infections (makes you more susceptible initially), can exascerbate anemia, bleeding gums (for those who are susceptible to gum disease), white tongue, temporarily altered vision, temporary dizziness, fainting (for hypoglycemic individuals).

I would advise that if you seriously want to consider this method for cleansing, you should really do your research on it and find out if it's right for you. The rewards are great, but the ramifications can be too high for some.

_ Day Three (WARNING: GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS)_

:scared:

I was ready to claw someone for their hamburger today, and I don't even eat red meat, let alone burgers. But that's how possessed I've become right now. I have tried all manner of things just to get my mind off of food, but I'm having a very difficult time.:eusa_wall:

I have taken to ripping out my notebook book pages and chewing on paper, which curiously tastes kinda delicious. I didn't swallow though. I just gnawed at it like a good bit o' chaw (tobacco) and spit it into the waste basket. In my car, I simply spit the chewed wad straight into my cup holder to be disposed of later tonight. Do you see the monster I've become?!? It's totally nuts! I am entirely sure that chewing paper is not within the guidelines of the Master Cleanse. :sadno:

I've begun to notice changes in my mucous membranes. My eyes have gone a bit glassy, and very bright in the sclera (the white part). The vaginal secretions too are clear like water and very shiny... there's not very much of it, but a tiny bit more than usual though. Perhaps detox happens down there as well.

My skin has a few breakouts which is unusual for me, but I was told this might happen. Apparently, the Master Cleanse experts say that your body is getting rid of the toxins in anyway possible, and that may mean that it will show up on your skin. Interesting. I guess I neglected to see that part where it said "you will once again bear the skin of your teenage youth". Well, I just hope it resolves itself real quick!

I am a bit higher energy today... I might even say a bit hyper-active, which is counter-intuitive to what some may be thinking. I even took a little extra walk down by the ocean at lunch today just to do something with this burst of energy that seemed to manufacture itself out of nowhere.

However, I notice my breathing is a lot slower... like noticeable so. I am taking way fewer breaths per minute. I am guessing breathes per minute may correlate with my heart/pulse rate. If so, then I can conclude that my heart rate has slowed considerably. Perhaps that means my metabolism has also slowed....

But somehow, when I stepped on the scale, my weight has dropped about six pounds (1.72 kilos). :blink: I was compelled to scale my weight because some people swore that I lost a bit in my face. My pants are ALL fitting looser. But I really cannot afford to lose anymore in my bust line, I will practically be concave if I do! :frown: Hmm...

It's going to be the weekend, and I know I'll get many offers to come out and have a beer, go party, eat at a restaurant, what-have-you. It's gonna be a rough one, but if I could get through the end of today, I think I might have a chance at doing this thing all the way through. It doesn't get any easier for me with each passing time I do this, unfortunately. So I would like to bust that myth right now before it starts.

Friday, March 9 2007 5:35 pm


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 10, 2007)

you lost 6 pounds in 3 days? wow. If I were you i probably stuffed my face with food already. Keep it up, just a few more days?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 10, 2007)

well keep it up but if you must eat something have some soup, you have some extreme side effects lol.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

wow sounds kinda bad lol. I wouldnt mind doing htis but i cant handle it.. i know i cant! So more power to ya girl! Keep it up i have faith in ya!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 10, 2007)

this is incredibly interesting, im definitly looking into it! keep up the good work|!


----------



## Jinjer (Mar 10, 2007)

this was about to be my last resort but this morning i hopped onto the scale and lo and behold i'd lost 4lbs!

i'll continue doing what am doing to see if i'll lose anymore...if not i will do this just to cleanse my body and prepare it for the weight loss because i KNOW i need to detox


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2007)

_Day Four (WARNING: GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS)_

Alright, I admit it... I'm still doing the paper chewy thing. :scared: But I promise you I am not actually swallowing. It's strange how I get cravings, and then I get excited when the newspaper gets delivered in the morning...

Strangely, I have lost my desire for anything sweet. I never had a problem turning down sweets, but now I'm really noticing that I no longer want to taste them, I don't like to even smell them anymore. Cookies, chocolate, candy, cake... they do not look remotely appealing sitting on the plate. Not even a temptation arose in me for one second. :eusa_snooty:

The cooking aromas of meat and heavy stews do not evoke a hunger response, oddly. My "hunger" signals have gone away... or at least I've learned how to completely tune them out so they are not even a slight distraction.

The SWR is still doing the Butt Pee thing to me, as expected. I'm tolerating it okay, though. The only thing is that the Smooth Move senna laxative tea is giving me the annoying stomach cramps. It even wakes me at night. I was so paranoid at the end of my workday because of this yesterday. My stomach was growling so loud, that I'm sure people could hear it even standing outside my office door, and I'm wondering if people thought I was just farting. :eusa_whistle:

I just dread dealing with certain female peers sometimes. It's in our (collectively speaking) very nature to gossip about things that we deem amiss or different. Well, there was a group of girls from another company whom I got to become aquainted with over the past few months. Those same young ladies were standing in the parking lot talking amongst themselves, trying to figure out if I had gone anorexic. I had happen to come upon them talking, but they did not notice me as I was about 100 paces away. But they were talking very loudly. Finally, in an attempt to try to snow me out, one lady asks: "So... I hear you been on some kind of lifestyle change. It's so common with girls out here to do that, with trying to stay in fashion and all." I continue to give her a blank look. She continues, " So what's your secret? Is it the new hot thing in Hollywood?" Now, I am not a fool. I saw where she was going with her lead-on. And also, this is Orange County, where EVERYBODY is obsessed with maintaining their looks. I simply replied: " I'm sorry. There is no secret, simply a physical Spring Cleaning. It's called the Master Cleanse." I bid them a good night, and then walked to my car and drove home. So we'll see what becomes of this, whether it be incessent gossip nonsense, or if I have turned people onto something new. In any case, I shan't pay attention to any distraction of this sort. It undermines my progression.

Onto my current physical status:

I am still at a lowered respiratory rate. I am still dropping weight alarmingly fast (8 lbs/3.64 kg), I find I am more sensitive to the environmental temperature (I already was by nature, and now it's even worse), and perhaps I am imagining, but I am now seeing arm hairs where I didn't notice any before (I naturally grow very little body hair)... I'll report back on this in a few days if anything changes on this. My facial breakouts have gone down (very quickly indeed). My urine, however, has been less clear these days. I am susceptible to UTI's, so I'll be watching this closely, even if it's simply toxins I'm pissing out. All other secretions are clear, and have even increased just a little bit. I am coughing up phlegm (clear), but my lungs, throat, and nose feel in perfect working order. Perhaps this is another detox outlet (SoCal air is not the best quality, even if you do live close to the ocean).

Onto my mental status:

My mood is very stable, and actually... somewhat elevated. It's quite an uplifting feeling, sometimes it's a bit overwhelming. Maybe this is an endorphin high I'm getting. But at times it's so much, I shed a tear or two... in happiness. What a joy it is to be alive, to see the ocean, to connect with people, to sit alone with your thoughts, and meditate/pray. Wow, what a feeling. I am overcome with this euporia, but at the same time I am getting sad that this feeling will end. This is a sheer thrill for me to get excited about my capabilities and talents again. Today, I painted for eight hours straight, until completion of a mini-mural. And it felt great. I hadn't painted like that in years. I played with my two cats for the entire morning today, and they brought me such joy! Both of them are such curious, pleasurable little creatures, I love them both very much. Tonight, I am going to start on another personal sewing project! I just love this sudden burst of divine inspiration, and I don't intend to sit idle with this blessing. I'm gonna act on it!

This brings me to the real reason I continue with the Master Cleanse for the third year in a row. It is not without it's side effects, or pain and struggle. My personal experience with it is very much a spiritual one. I have always suffered with Seasonal Affective Disorder, and it really gets me down at times. And this Cleansing effectively ends it for me for much of the year. I won't say I am a Christian or any other religion at all, but I do have a strong faith and belief in the Supreme Higher Power. I have a feeling the Supreme God/Goddess does not want me or anybody else to suffer on this earth. He/She intended us to be healthy, happy, productive individuals. I feel I have been blessed from the Great One with the opportunity to know about the Master Cleanse. I appreciate all that it does for me, even as I grapple with my human responses to it. I know it's all for the good. This is why I persist in this struggle.

Saturday, March 10 2007 8:36 pm


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats, I am very happy for you! Hope you start to feel better!


----------



## Momo (Mar 11, 2007)

This is amazing. I have some questions you can perhaps answer for me:

If one does get a yeast infection, is monistat or any other treatment against the cleanse?

Can one still be on the pill?


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2007)

First thing I will say is, don't leave yourself defenseless while you're on the Cleanse. I am prone to UTIs, so I take a probiotic (Acidophilus) and Pure Cranberry Extract (NOT AZO!!!!) You can too have a backup defense when you are prone. I would suggest that every lady who can, take the probiotics with every full meal.

In theory, one is supposed to get over the yeast infection while on the Master Cleanse:bs:. But IMO the Cleanse is just a detoxifier, not a cure-all. For a yeast infection though, I don't use Monistat. It contains too many irritants and is definitely going against the Cleanse. I have had a yeast infection once, and I cured it in a natural way, with a garlic clove directly inserted. Garlic has natural anti-fungal properties. It can even help to stave off a yeast infection when you are in a susceptible period. I wrote about it in this thread here.

With the BC pills, numerous women have asked on Cleansing forums if that is still "allowed". It seems that the general consensus gives it the green light. Just in case, I would use another form of protection with it though, because there is no study that indicates it's as effective on a patient that's not eating. Check one of the more active forums here.

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## Momo (Mar 11, 2007)

I wish the garlic clove thing worked for me but it doesn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just use one dose of the three day monistat


----------



## Nox (Mar 12, 2007)

_Day Five_

My euphoria has settled down a bit, and I feel more normal now. Happy still, but normal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still doing the paper chewy thing as I'm typing this. Let's hope this pica subsides fairly quickly. It's starting to get embarrassing. Hubby caught me today with a newspaper trail hanging out of my mouth.

My mind is very crystal clear. I took this opportunity to sharpen my mind with some mental accuity exercises on paper.

I don't have any hunger pangs. But I was annoyed with the Smooth Moves Laxative tea and the cramps that it gave me, so I quit using it. I've replaced it with Cranberry-White Tea and Peppermint Tea.

My body fluids normal and crystal clear, with the exception of my urine still...although it's less cloudy today. I acknowledge the fact that it got up to 90 F/ 32 C, but I am sweating more than natural today. I barely sweat at all normally, so this was something that was noticeable. But the extra moisture made my skin so dewy looking... it was kinda cool, but again, I was taken aback by its appearance. :sdrop:

My weight is still dropping steady, I am at 9 lbs/4 kg lost now. If I don't level off or at least slow down the rate of weightloss, I think I will have to call this whole thing off earlier than planned. I did not intend to drop more than 15 lbs / 6.8 kg and it looks like at this rate, I will be surpassing that mark easily.

Sunday, March 11 2007 8:01 pm


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 12, 2007)

quick question you said you take cranberry's NOT AZO have you experienced bad things iwth the AZO. I know its off topic! I am glad you are feeling better the other girls are jsut plan jelious of you .. its like girls having nothing to do but start drama these days!


----------



## Momo (Mar 12, 2007)

oh hell yeah about those girls. draaama.


----------



## Nox (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Missy!

I can only speak for myself regarding AZO, but in my own experience, AZO Cranberry Supplements have dissapointed me every single time. They would neither be successful in preventing a UTI, and when I felt one coming on, I couldn't just pop a bunch to delay its onset. Also, they make that particular brand with more "filler" than actual active substance. With a slogan like "There's no sour taste", something has me thinking that it is a very reduced efficacy. Why would taste be important for something you just swallow? LOL.


----------



## hollers25 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is such a cool thread! I have read about this Cleanse before (didn't Beyonce do it for Dreamgirls?) and I have always wondered what it's really like. I appreciate the graphic descriptions - thank you for being so honest!


----------



## Nox (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Hollers!

According to many sources, this is reportedly what Beyonce did to lose weight for dream girls. I don't know how she carried hers out, but she is looking very good these days (especially in the "Beautiful Liar" video...wow!)

I didn't want to cheat the readers by glossing over the uncomfortable side effects. I figure most of us are mature enough individuals to handle frank discussion.

_Day Six_

Wow, I swear my arms are turning into Chewbacca. Okay, not really, I'm just exagerrating, but still. I've got armhairs now! That's the "downside".

The upside is that my arms are soft as butter!!! Not like an adult's skin saturated in expensive body moisturizer. No, this is something much finer! This is like a baby's skin, it's so delightful. And get this... all my skin is this ridiculously soft _everywhere.:add_twinkle: _

I have always been prone to dry scalp, but this morning, I wake up to find my hair glossed nicely with my own natural sebum... I have never seen this before!!! I always used to have to slather on raw shea butter on my scalp (yes it's heavy, I know, but it was the only natural ingredient that worked so well).

I'm still going strong, and physically, mentally, spiritually, I feel great for the most part.

It is quite marvelous to be free from the constraints of hunger and "cravings". However, I had to inwardly chastise myself for secretly being glad about how much weight I'm losing. &lt;--This a mental demon that we as women have to learn how to wrestle with. I've always been a very lean person, but I find that I am not as immune to these thoughts the way I like to think I am. That was a bit of a reality check for me. I need to keep this in mind the next time I ride in on my high horse and tell someone "not to think these things" about herself.

This also got me thinking about my other resolution that I made sometime back last fall of 2006. I remembered the promise I made to myself after ending a tumultuous friendship with a lady friend of mine. I don't use gender-specific derogatory words, but I resolved to speak only affirmative words in addressing or pertaining to other females, whether it be an unsatisfactory feedback or not. To not deconstructively trash a woman's character because of her hair or clothes, whether they be celebrity or not. And when pertaining to human beings, to strike the word "hate" from my vocabulary. I shall not speak, write it, or think it.

I've not been perfect on that since then, I admit it, but I it is an ideal to strive for, and it does hold a great meaning for me. I am beginning to believe that what we put out in the universe we get right back. I believe some people call this _Karma_. Well, whatever it is, I will vouch that it's true. I feel since I made that pact with myself, and made an honest strive towards it, I have been blessed in many ways I could not even have imagined. One of my biggest blessings was that I finally had a glimspe of wisdom to recognize when I was being blessed in the first place. The Great One has surely touched all aspects of my life and I can actually see that! What a gift! Mine and my husband's health, our finances, our professions, our household, all of it has been touch in some way by Him/Her.

Okay, I think I've waxed philisophical enough for one day, LOL.

Monday, March 12 2007 7:28pm

__________________________________________________ ____________________

__________________________________________________ ____________________

_Day Seven (WARNING: GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS)_

Can you believe it! I know four days ago I wouldn't have believed I'd get here! One full week on this Master Cleanse. I feel like I could keep going on this forever, LOL.

I have decided to not go the month long Cleanse, as I am dropping weight that I really don't have a good reason to lose. I believe a good portion of this weight loss may actually be muscle catabolism, which is very much undesireable. The only thing that effectively combats this is strenuous exercise, and I haven't been able to sustain that expenditure while on this Cleanse.

Instead, I will only the standard ten days, even less than my original plan of two full weeks.

It may seem like I am selling myself short, but I don't believe so. I don't think that a longer fast is necessarily better, and it would be wise to stop at the plateau of my high point, not wait until I absolutely can take it anymore...that would be pushing my body too far.

This cleanse is supposed to make a person feel invigorated and I very pleased that I have been fortunate to experience just a little bit of that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course there are people I have read about out there that are real champion Cleansers, going for 40 days at a time. Maybe one day I may build that rigid stamina, but today I am still a simple novice.

Speaking of today...

My monthly visitor is here, keeping good time with the moon like it always does. :laughing: I did notice that it was very different than usual right away. For one thing, I didn't get my usual "first indicator" warning... you know, when you wipe and it comes away with a tinge of pink? Oh no no no no! Bright red drops in my panties. No mistaking that. Almost as if it had more...uh, I don't know... freshness? Now usually, my flow is more of a crimson color, and makes its entrance gradually over the span of 8-12 hours before becoming a heavy flow.

I've been told that women who menstruate have already a sort of built-in cleansing system (the uterus). And that each menstruation was a way that our bodies get rid of toxins.

Now I don't know how true that is, but I do agree that the womb is one fantastic organ that the female has been given. I mean, this place houses growing people! Now that's incredible!

I laugh to myself now after I just typed that last paragraph because, I am one of, maybe billions, of women who have ever walked this planet to have pain and discomfort while on my period.

This is why I said earlier, my flow this month could get interesting. Right now, I do have some discomfort, but not as much as usual. In the past few years, my severe menstrual symptoms have GREATLY reduced from my teenage years, although they are still not 100% trouble-free. I generally eschew pain medications. I like to find more homeopathic cures to my discomfort rather than turning to drugs if I can, like hot water baths and heat pads and exercises.

Today when I had a little bit of a cramp, I went outside and took a little walk down by the ocean... and I kid you not, that pain went away and I even forgot that I was in my flow because I felt nothing. That is AMAZING. I purposely avoided having a cleanse during my period the other two times because I feared the results. But this year, I am absolutely glad that it happened during the Cleanse.

Also something kinda neat: I have no abdominal bloating!!!! This happens to me 100% of the time before today. Usually, once the flow starts, I blow up like a balloon, feel nauseous, get cramps, wanna do a crap load of number 2's :inwcsorry, pun intended), cannot eat whole food groups without heaving...Oy!

Ahh! What a relief to leave those icky symptoms behind.:fol:

Mental Status: Good, Jovial Mood

Physical Status: My arms are definitely hairier, I feel fine, but down 12 lbs/5.44kg

Spiritual Status: Still thriving!

Tuesday, March 13 2007 5:55 pm


----------



## Momo (Mar 14, 2007)

soo proud for you!


----------



## lynnda (Mar 14, 2007)

I am soo glad you have done so well on this program!! I cannot believe I have missed this thread.

Have you ever used any of the colon cleanse pills such as Dr Natura? My sister was researching different types of cleansing programs and she always spoke of Master Cleanse annd Dr Natura.......just wondering!


----------



## Thais (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys, in all honesty, cleaning your gut is not really going to detoxify anyone. If you want to have osmotic diarrhea and clean your gut, you can drink a gallon of GoLytely (like most people do for a colonoscopy prep) and get it over with in a few hours instead of going through this prolonged state of deprivation and starvation. This is by no means healthy. I know you will all hate me for posting this but I just had to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 14, 2007)

You chew on newspaper?!?! That is disgusting! How many toxins do you think the ink and the germs from peoples hands is putting back into your body?? Gross!!


----------



## Miss World (Mar 14, 2007)

This is very interesting, but first let me congratulate you on your strong will! I've been thinking about doing it for quite sometime now but I can't seem to find the grade B maple syrup (there are a lot of things I can't seem to find here!).. could I use regular maple syrup instead?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway, you keep it up and this is really encouraging. usually you read people saying they did it and it was good, but no one takes the time to give details! you rock!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 14, 2007)

I applaud you for your determination to go through the whole process.

your entries were interesting to read, and while I'm not sure how effective or safe the method is (I'm still researching on the topic), not a lot of people would have the will power to go through it as you have!


----------



## Momo (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm personally not going to rule anything out until I know all the facts. After all, some great people fasted to reach their enlightened state in life.


----------



## Nox (Mar 14, 2007)

I have heard of Dr Natura products, and I've heard mixed reviews about it. Because I really don't like swallowing pills, I always look for an alternative route.

Hey Thais,

Don't worry, this is not the "hateration" thread, LOL. For me this Cleanse is more than just the detoxification. With the 'deprivation' I've been allowed to achieve new spiritual highs that I've never had before. I am very much willing to trade a few days of food for to get this "mini-nirvana" once a year. And every year, my "mini-nirvanas" are completely different.

Hopefully, my graphic postings discourage those that would use this solely for vanity purposes.

LOL, April! I know it's not something to take lightly, but I felt I needed to be totally honest about how I was doing these past few days. Even if that means recording down my embarrassing pica with newspaper. I believe by chewing that newspaper edges, I may have been trying to compensate for nutrient deficiencies. I was actually going to address this more closely in today's journal entry.

You may use the highest quality maple syrup that you can find. In my case, the darker Grade B Maple Syrup was used, as it is thought to have more nutrients contained in it.

Everyone, thanks for reading along these past few days. I have three more Cleansing entries left, and one Post-MC to do. I really appreciate the cheerleaders and the voices of concern. Thank you!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 14, 2007)

I do agree with you on the reasons for the master cleanse, it is very spiritual. That is one of the reasons that I want to try. There is more than one religion that participates in fasting, and it is not for vanity. I have read many articles that dont document serious harm due to fasting. So good for you and I am still proud of you! You rock girl!:rockwoot:


----------



## Miss World (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for answering ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been browsing http://www.therawfoodsite.com all day! lol -- I find it all very interesting, can't wait to read the rest of your entries. was thinking I'd start it on the weekend so I could get all moody and cranky @ home not the office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a super great day!


----------



## Nox (Mar 15, 2007)

_Day Eight (WARNING: GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS)_

This is gonna be kind of a short journal entry today as I don't have much to report.

I feel like I have come down a few pegs from the ecstatic spiritual high I was on for a couple days. But this is not a "down" feeling, it is more serene and peaceful. It was unchanging throughout the day. Rarely does a person have one constant wavelength of mood all day long, but I am experiencing it now.

As a MuT member has aptly pointed out, chewing newspaper is very gross. I know it is highly unhealthy and a symptom of someone who is lacking nutrients, but I have made a concerted effort to stop... in fact, I have stopped, as of last night.

Today, my monthly visitor has not been unkind to me (breathing a sigh of relief). Those psuedo-cramps I got yesterday were nothing compared to what I would experience on a bad month. My flow is not as bright scarlet as it was yesterday. It is a little less vibrant, but definitely more bright than I've ever seen on any of my cycles before. The nice thing is that there is not much for heaviness, just medium flow. I have a feeling it's going to be something of a start-stop type of flow this month. I've never had one of those before, they've always been reasonably gradual, but we'll see what happens. One thing I must say though: It's been an absolute dream!

And speaking of dreams...

I am getting the most vivid dreams EVER! This reminds me of those nearly psychopathic dreams I had when I was taken an anti-malaria medicine prior to travelling. Woo! That was a mental trip I won't soon be returning to. :laughing:

The main reason my dreams have been having a profound effect on me is because... and don't make fun of me now... I feel as if someone is trying to talk to me.

I have always had a bit of an insomnia problem, but this has lessened the past few days on the Cleanse. Rather, I have been having a very deep sleep with a lot of dreams. Vivid, sometimes frightening imagery and sounds. I have a good recall on the gist of most of my dreams from the past week.

This is the one mental vignette that stands out in my mind thus far:

It felt as though I were actually awake, and staring at my alarm clock on my nightstand dresser. It could have been very well that I was dreaming, but this felt so real... I am lying in bed, on my belly with my eyes open, on the edge of sleep, and a loud booming male voice calls out my name. This is not my English given name, but the second ancestoral name given to me by my late grandfather. Nobody but my immediately family calls me by this name, not even my husband. So you can imagine that I am startled ('very scared' is more like it) and try to move. I cannot move. I cannot even move my eyes. I can't talk, only breathe. It feels like I was stuck like that for eons, until finally I awake from an apparent slumber, next to my husband, and it is bright morning outside.

Wednesday, March 14 2007 5:45 pm


----------



## Kimmers86 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been reading your "journey" and I have always wanted to do a cleanse...so I am! I started with the tea tonight, then I'll begin the rest tomorrow. I don't have a goal set for how long I'll do it. I've never done it before, so I'll just try to hang on as much as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Mar 16, 2007)

_Day Nine_

This is going to be a pretty short entry today, nothing too groundbreaking happened today.

I looked in the mirror today to see myself, and I look a little wretched. I didn't look nearly this meager last year at all. My face has lost a little volume (I was known for having youthful cherub cheeks before), my stomach is actually concave, all my ribs are more obvious than they were before...even the ones behind my breasts. I have definitely sacraficed some good muscular tissue in all of this, the evidence is plain to see. I quit looking at the scale at -16 lbs/7.27kgs, I am simply not eager to know my current state.

My period ended today in the afternoon. It was quite a strange ending. It was like the tap turned itself off. There was no gradual trailing off. This is the first time I have ever had a flow that lasted only 2.5 days. Mine are usually 4-5 days.

I am actually glad that my cesation of the Master Cleanse is tomorrow. My body is starting to show some wear, and I don't like the way it looks (my vanity creeps back in). I do not regret going on this Cleansing experience though. I just feel that it's just so hard to get on a regimen of rigid discipline in today's modern world. Everything's just so... easy... you know? I would gladly trade a few days of food for new spiritual heights. And every year that I do this, I come out of the whole Cleanse a little wiser, a little more astute, a little more disciplined, and a great deal more of self-awareness. For this I am thankful.

Thursday, March 15 2007 7:20pm


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 16, 2007)

whoa, that's a lot of weight loss in 9 days! (I know that you didn't do this to lose weight)

kudos to you for completing the program, how long would it take for you to consume normal meals again? (I read that you have to consume liquid type foods such as soups and then ease back in).

Thanks again for posting your master cleanse experience, it was very informative!


----------



## Momo (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope you will walk us through your "recovery" process


----------



## Nox (Mar 17, 2007)

_Day Ten, Breaking the Cleanse_

Hey All!

I went through the whole day like I have for the past nine. Nothing too exciting. However, I do think my demeanor did show fatigue, and everyone at work totally picked up on it. Perhaps, my mind was so stuck on today being the last of it, that I inadvertantly short-changed myself in mental stamina... that's really what it takes to get through this. :tocktock:

I broke the Cleansing fast by having a thin spinach soup in chicken broth this evening. It's funny how on Day Three I was ready to tackle someone for their lunch, and now it seems that I do not have a stomach for it. I forced myself to slowly eat the soup anyway, it took my 45 minutes to eat that cup of spinach broth. I was worried about having intense stomach pain with this new food, but as of right now, all I have is a small ache. That is all I will have tonight. Tomorrow, I will have another cup of spinach soup, and then for lunch I will try a few spoonfuls of potato porridge with a small biscuit. I have been warned not to go fast with this at all, to spread the reintroduction to food over 3 - 4 days. Otherwise, I will not be able to keep these foods down that are vital to me at this point. I just excited that I'm going to start having genuine poop real soon again. :lol:

Out of sheer curiosity, I checked the scale today. I am down a total of -18 lbs/8.41 kgs . My weight loss did slow down a little, but I am blown away by what the scale is telling me. This scale hadn't been used in a while, so maybe it's a little bit wonky, I don't know. But I cannot deny what my eyes see in the mirror. I'm pretty sure I can slowly rebuild my muscle mass and water weight again back to normal. :sheep:

&lt;sarcasm&gt; Gee, I sure can't wait to hit the weights next week. &lt;/sarcasm&gt; I am sure it will totally kick my rear end when I do start. :10:

Hubby wants me to join him at the bar tomorrow night with friends for a good old fashioned Stout! :drunken_smilie: LOL, I think I will abstain and just be the designated driver. :laughing:

Friday, March 16 2007 8:13pm


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats again on finishing the program!

I searched around and read that most people have same reactions to food after completing the program - they don't really crave it right away. I guess that's a good thing since you have to ease back into eating normal foods again.

Are you feeling better? Hope you don't get any bad stomachaches!


----------



## Nox (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you! I am feeling just dandy!

I am slowly recouping my stomach capacity again. It will take awhile to get there, but I am in no rush.

Since eating again, I found that I have lost another two pounds :kopfkratz: (could be my metabolism kicking back up), but I expect that to come back just as quickly as I ease my way back into the world of eating.

You know what's funny? I tried to drink regular, commercially sweetened lemonade, and I got the most horrible runs yesterday. I guess the sugar content was too high, too fast, LOL. It just makes me want to eat all natural unsalted, unsweetened foods! So maybe that's one good side-effect of being on the cleanse... you are less willing to reintroduce junk food into your system.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll have to try this after I have my baby! I tried the Hollywood 2 day diet and I about died so hopefully I'll be able to do this! Sorry about the newspaper comment, I was thinking you were chewing on the part with the ink!! No hard feelings? You've got some awesome willpower!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

that's a good side effect for your body to reject junk food!

probably off topic, but anyhoos, I started to drink a couple cups of water with juice of 1 lemon every day to every other day (no maple syrup or cayenne pepper, and I'm just eating normal food too). I noticed that my food cravings are not as intense as they used to be. I hope I learn to manage my portions because I tend to eat a lot at one sitting.

and the funny thing is, when I first tried to drink it like that I thought I needed to add sugar, but now I like it that way. I have a lemon tree in the back of the house, so that's one way to use them all, lol!

OMG, I tried the Hollywood diet years ago, and it was horrible! I felt drained and had no energy whatsoever! it must be for the rich folks who don't have to do anything all day I swear!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

congrats on making it. Now I want to try it


----------



## Nox (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, with small children, I think it's possible, but I would bet that you will have a much harder time. Also, if you are breast feeding, wait until after you've weaned the child. It could deplete the essential nutrients and the quantity of your milk. There are detailed cautionaries about this very thing.

Also... LOL! What else is one supposed to think when I write: "The newspaper was absolutely delicious!" Normally, I would expect a person to think this --&gt;:vogel:. So of course there are no hard feelings!

What a great use for a lemon tree! It's always nice to have a fruit tree. My parents have a thing for pear and honey-crisp apple trees. Mmmm! :smiletongue:

With this Hollywood Diet thing, I don't really know much about it, though I've heard of it. But then not everything the celebs do in Hollywood is good for us.


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried doing an internal cleanse last year. It didn't do much for me (at least anything that I noticed.) I hope you have lots of success though!


----------



## Miss World (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the completion of your journy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So.. how are you feeling now? has your digestive system accepted the food back?

I want to do it but it would be for the weight-loss intention. I have a few pounds that I want to get rid off.. but I worry about the after-cleanse symptoms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already got the maple syrup, the cayenne pepper and a bunch of lemons but I can't seem to get myself to start :/


----------



## Nox (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Miss World!:yaya:

Yes, I have been able to go back to regular eating again, but the side-effects of not being able to process junk foods as well do last quite a bit longer. I find that I have been successfully weaned from certain candies and other junks... but I wonder how long that will last, LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For purposely losing weight on this, I would have needed a lot more will power than I had. The motivation for increased spiritual awareness is a lot higher for than it is with losing weight. But I wish you the very best of success. :shakehands:


----------



## Miss World (Apr 10, 2007)

omg thanks! I need all the luck I can get ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been jiggling diets so much recently my poor tummy needs a break.. I'm suddenly on a and then off, then on again.. a vicious continuous circle of diets and it has taken its toll on my body! now I can't really digest food.. everything I eat makes me sick and I'm really believing that my body is calling and prayeing for a cleanse!

I got the book and I'm reading through it (which is something I didn't do beore I decided that I wanted to do THIS cleanse) ..its keeping me optimistic! once I start I'll keep a journal of how its going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you so much for sharing your journy with us! you are such an inspiration!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Apr 12, 2007)

I am feeling sick from this instant soup I ate. It was salty and I feel like it's sitting in my body waiting to come back up. Lately I've been eating sweets and junk food I would have never eaten before. I just know I have to cleanse my body now. Do you mind if I post my journal here too, when I start?

I bought my master cleanse ingredients today, except for the Ogranic Grade B maple syrup. I don't want to settle for anything else because all the artificial sugarness from other ones will probably make me sick. Hopefully tommorrow my mom will get it.

*Night before:*

I convinced my boyfriend to do this with me. Drank some smooth moves herbal laxative with him. Hopefully he follows through with the saline wash but I wouldnt want him to do it at my house, it sounds uncomfortable enough without someone else around who needs the toilet too. I feel very very tired. I think I'll need to get more lemons tommorrow, now that it's the both of us.


----------



## Momo (Apr 15, 2007)

*Day 1:*

Okay I know it's only 8PM but I need something to distract me from the ridiculous decision I made to bake some chicken. For every dish I look at my will is strengthened though.

This morning was surprisingly smooth with the laxative and saline wash. Almost nothing is as bad as menstrual cramps for me though. I suppose those would only be second to childbirth for me. Anyway I'm not feeling that hungry even though I'm below my required ounces for the day. My boyfriend had a late breakfast of lemonade and slept right through his lunch, so I had to really make him drink his dinner. The thing is he sort of swiveled around while I was giving him the glass and we spilled it lol. So I gave him what was left of mine. I'll split another glass with him tonight if I'm even hungry and we'll drink our smooth moves. hehe.

Not much to comment on really, maybe my easy start will make for a harder continuation. This lemonade stuff is good by the way. I hardly taste the cayenne but I am not sensitive to spice.

This next section has info about BMs and such, it's graphic because I'm a frank person and I don't mind telling people the truth about that kind of thing. So click if you dare.



Surprisingly (HAHA don't tell him I told you) my boyfriend claims he hasn't pooped yet, after the saline wash and everything. Maybe he just doesn't want to admit that he butt peed. And butt pee it was. I didn't think it was that bad. Kind of fascinating, in a coming-from-a-family-of-nurses sort of way. Well I'll start from the beginning. The laxative did not wake me up as other people said it did to them. It was actually sort of frustrating that it seemed like it didn't work, and the saline took a while too. Then I went 2 times, the second being a smaller amount of butt pee expected from drinking a whole quart of sea salt water. I felt very clean and like my insides were washed out and refreshed but I know from journals of other cleansers that I could very well keep "going" days from now.


This is looking positive. See you on day 2

edit: Did I mention I dreamt I ate my cat? Ohhh goodness.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 15, 2007)

im so fastinated..the thought of drinking salt water (ok i admit im confused, is that even what you do?) grosses me out. ive never been able to do this.


----------



## Momo (Apr 15, 2007)

I mix two teaspoons of sea salt with 4 cups of water. It is not so bad, really, it's like warm chicken broth to me.

Below is some info you might not wanna know, but for those really curious about all aspects of this cleanse



Around midnight, I had another "butt pee" that was weird. I drank my smooth moves 2 hours ago. The butt pee isn't just liquid. Just so you know. I was expecting it to be, for some reason. Wanna know what it reminds me of? Seasoned bread crumbs. Maybe the laxative is working better for me now that I did that saline wash. I haven't gone to bed yet but I'm considering it.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 15, 2007)

chicken broth!! lol im a vegetarian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i really want to try this..i've been feeling crappy lately and constipated feeling (and ive been intaking so much fiber and i .well..go..and i still feel like theres stuff up there that wont come out. and i have slight cramps.) i want to fix this and also detox.

im not sure if i should just take a laxative or something instead.


----------



## Momo (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe an herbal laxative would be a nice alternative. Salt water is fast acting, but maybe the herbal laxative tea will be more gentle.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah. i need something to just clean it all out though, over the past two days i've ate nothing but fiber and i've had no problems having to go, but i don't feel like everything comes out. it's bugging me so much. i guess ill try that, and if i still feel like my crappy self, ill look into the master cleanse..im sick of these cramps!! and i feel like a big bag of air is in there as well.

i would definately be able to do it. i can go long periods without eating, in fact i find that if i don't eat breakfast i never crave food the whole day. that is bad i know. which is why i think it would be kind of unhealthy for me to go on it, i don't eat enough as it is..and i cant afford to lose weight. i weigh 115 pounds and if i lost the same 18 pounds i would look like nicole ritchie. the whole idea sounds fabulous though, i want to feel healthy for a change.


----------



## Momo (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't want to reccommend this cleanse because it's not my idea and stuff, and I don't know your needs, but if you think it'll work for you, I say go for it. Personally I'm having trouble staying within my required ounces (I'm too low)

*Day 2*

ugh I hate when I'm writing something and somehow the back button is pushed and I erase it all.

Anyways

AM- my boyfriend said "I feel like a giant fat kid" which while horrid, is significant. I think it accurately described how we were both feeling. We had breakfast and drank some salt water. I only drank half mine and I think I retained it because I had no BMs today. I couldn't drink all of it because I kept shuddering and did NOT wanna puke that up.

Noon- Slept through lunch out of boredom. My BF also did.

Night- I had a BM before enjoying my laxative tea. I'll try to put this tactfully... The salt water thing might require a gentle "push" because you might not always feel it. If you get what I mean. My BF has only had 'breakfast' today and I'm worried about him. He better drink tons of lemonade tommorrow.

I need to somehow find some money and get to the grocery store to buy lemons. I had this argument with my mom and I don't even wanna talk about it anymore. lol. No ones noticed my suspiciously-like-anorexia behavior lately. Shows what my home lifes like :brsh:

Overall, doing really well for not eating in 2 days. Never done this before, after all. and I can't believe I'm still "going".

_EDIT: well someone on another site thought I was ACTUALLY anorexic or something. no... sorry... but thanks for your info on dehydration and skipping heartbeats and heart attacks I guess. Also for the 3 day diet that would make me lose 10 pounds and would be just as bad if not worse than being dehydrated? But I can see how they would misunderstand this journal entry._


----------



## Nox (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Momo,

Keep it up! I am going to give you some of my well-wishes and positive thoughts because I know the next couple of days will be tough.

Just make sure do some mental distraction exercises to keep yourself strong!


----------



## Momo (Apr 17, 2007)

Day 3

Thanks for your well wishes Nox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I distract myself by thinking of all the ways I will change my life to be healthier after this. I challenged myself to plan a healthy barbecue. I'm craving all kinds of things but they're not really bad things, like a subway sandwich and a boca burger.

Last night- I'm really starting to _believe _in this cleanse. I wouldn't reccommend it left and right, but wow it's true, "just when you think you're empty... you're not" That was almost like a mantra for me last night and today

AM- drank my lemonade. not much to report

Lunch- had a lemonade. lol still not craving food

PM- Thinking of junk food makes me sick rather than crave it. I might be at the so-called "mysterious dark solids phase" but it's not what I expected.

Thinking of just making my BF quit because he insisted on going all day without lemonade, until he came home complaining that he almost passed out. Ummm yeah you're gonna be passing out if you're not doin it right buddy! The rules change when you haven't eaten for a couple days! So I made him"dinner" and laxative tea, which he couldn't drink before school.

BTW- I took a picture of my torso on day 1 and I will take one on day 10. I'll post it here. I REFUSE to weigh myself usually, but I might do it out of curiosity tommorrow. I don't know if we have a scale. I'm glad it's out of sight, I hate scales, they're so depressing. My tongue has been white since late on day 1 like when I eat too much candy. I won't believe it's part of the detox til I see it go away later on. Irritated tastebuds, but I get those from like 2 pieces of candy.

Day 4 4:49 AM

dilemma dilemma

okay, nox, when I read you saying "I know the next couple days will be tough" I was like, psh. I had been like lemonade? it's good. Laxative tea? not bad. Salt water? no prob.

But now I'm literally gagging when I drink anything (besides water). I know the book says to chill with the laxatives if I get sick, but what about the lemonade? I can't stop drinking the lemonade, I'll starve! Yesterday morning I tried to swallow some salt water but it came back up... I thought it was just because it was salt water until last night when I could barely stand to drink lemonade after I wrote my post. This morning I gagged and sputtered my laxative tea all over the place. I figure I might just call it quits because I don't want to torture myself so bad that I can never eat maple syrup, lemons, and even cayenne pepper ever again. I don't even know about tea. The very thought of the lemonade makes me nauseous.

So should I just work through it? I need advice.

6:38 AM

oh, so it's true. My sense of smell is heightened. I passed by my moms room and normally she does not wear tons of perfume, but it was so strong even from the doorway that I started coughing. I couldn't bear to put on any scented lotion this morning either.

8:16 PM

mini waves of nausea, best avoided by lying down. I watered my lemonade down and it's helping. This cleanse kicked me arse.


----------



## Momo (Apr 18, 2007)

Day 5 6:23 AM

I think it's officially over for me because for the past day and a half it's been all gagging all the time. The nausea finally got to me a few minutes ago and it included lemonade all the way from last night. I don't want to make myself seriously ill so I'm going to ease off the master cleanse ASAP.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

aw, sorry to hear


----------



## Nox (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Momokins!

Yes, from what I was reading in your journal entries, I am glad you did stop. If this is your very first time doing the Cleanse, then it is good to "do as newbies do". Don't go too much too fast. If you do it multiple times over a prolonged period (in years, not months), you will gradually be able to add stamina. I've been at this for a few years now, but I still consider myself just a novice in comparison to the true Cleanse Masters out there. I am seriously in awe of those who can do this for 40 days and nights and come out refreshed (or maybe some of them are lying.) But I too hope to attain this level of discipline and ability one day.

This is also why I said it takes more than just simple willpower to tackle the Master Cleanse for diet purposes. I know that you have other reasons apart from the vanity, as did I... but now you too have experienced how difficult it can be, even without all that added pressure to be losing weight.

It was enough for me to do it soley for the spiritual cleansing, and even that got to be quite trying, LOL. But it definitely had its benefits.


----------

